

Show HN: Oceans.io – ocean exploration for iOS and Android - jmy
http://oceans.io

======
jmy
We just launched our one-year-in-the-making venture Oceans to the world.

Together with the world's diving community, Oceans is set to map the teeming
oceanic life, vivid landscapes and fragile underwater environment, making it
available for everyone to explore.

Oceans is all about co-creation. We are building a community for divers and
explorers worldwide, allowing them to share and discover dive sites and
observations across the world’s oceans. Built with the user in focus, Oceans
makes it easier than ever to check-in diving adventures and interact with
divers around the globe.

Are you a diver or explorer? Join us on oceans.io!

Jimmy Co-founder Oceans.io

------
arbaCarbac
fascinating idea! I assume you have an interest in diving and ocean
exploration yourself. Are there existing products catering to this niche? Is
this a for-profit venture?

~~~
jmy
Thanks! Yes, long-time divers. The app is free, let's call it a for-benefit
venture :) /J

